
Want to Help Someone in a Poor Village? Give Them a Bus Ticket Out - jcater
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2017/12/28/572911406/want-to-help-someone-in-a-poor-village-give-them-a-bus-ticket-out
======
sharemywin
Seems like if they made it a low interest low payment loan they only had to
payback if they get a job and stayed for the season they could make the money
stretch further.

although the transaction costs may be too high.

------
0xWilliam
Wouldn't you want them to stay if they are contributing to the good of the
village?

